# Nikon active dynamic lighting (ADL)



## Boney (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm curious as to how many of you use the ADL feature in your Nikon cameras? In addition to ADL, the D800 also has a built in HDR setting and is this of any use when compared to typical HDR post processing?


----------



## KmH (Nov 19, 2012)

Neither ADL or HDR apply to Raw files.

However, if you use Nikon software like View NX or Capture NX, they can render Nikon proprietary features like ADL in NEF files.

As far as any in-the-camera editing feature like HDR, few if any can compare to the image adjustability dedicated image editing software can provide. Software like Photomatix Pro or Photoshop.

The really good HDR images are usually edited in both a dedicated HDR conversion application that uses at least 3 separate exposures, and Adobe Photoshop. The editing often requires several back and forth trips between Photomatix and Photoshop to produce a high quality result.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 19, 2012)

I am guilty!!! I shoot jpg, when I'm just messing around or traveling. And I keep active D-Lighting on normal...


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2012)

On the newer Nikon bodies, my experience with it, limited as it is, is that it can work pretty well if used right. Like most advanced features, the results are dependent upon knowing how to use the feature the RIGHT way, and with some acrtual experience in experimenting and testing it out. A lot of people will tell you to shoot RAW, and process the files the old-fashioned way. Which is one way of looking at the world. Of course, Nikon has spent millions of dollars in R&D, trying to make cross-lineup color response close to the same from the lower-end models to the middle-level models to the higher-end bodies. Nikon has spent millions of dollars trying to make RGB-aware color-sensitive light metering, red-green-blue color-aware flash metering, and distance-aware light and flash metering, combined with intensive computer-controlled algorithms that analyze scene brightness, overall brightness levels, as well as interesting things like the DATE, the TIME OF DAY, and the specific city the camera is set to...why???? OH, stuff like this: DATE: July 4, Phoenix, Arizona, Time 13:05 Hrs.  Hmmm....EV level... 16.5....geeze, kinda bright!!! Okayyyyy... 

Date: December 13. Seattle, Washington. Time 08:00. Hmmmm....kind of gray and dim....okayyyyy....EV level 5. Hmmm....

My point is simply this: on TPF you will probably get mostly reasons about why it sucks, from people who have not even ONCE tried it. or even RTFM about it... So...consider the mind-set. One funny thing... AUTO-PILOT can fly a 747 quite well...huh...do you think the flight crew flies most flights all the time??? Hands-on???


----------



## Dikkie (Apr 20, 2013)

So I understood that Active D Lighting is not useful when you shoot RAW.

When I RTFM, I read: "With the ADL option, the exposure setting gets changed before you shoot, to get an optimal dynamic range."
So it is done before you shoot, not afterwards? Right?
So than it should be available in RAW too, no?

I also read that you could get unwanted shadows and noise with ADL. Not really positive...

Are there other people experienced with this option? Any pro's and con's or things to know before you use it?

If you set it to ADL, and suddenly want to shoot a silhouette (ADL is not a good setting for that), than you photo will not be as you wanted, so you need to dig in your menu/settings to change it again to "ADL-off" modus... Seems not so practical?


----------



## sleist (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't use in-camera ADL, mainly because I rarely want this effect applied to the entire image.
That being said, I own and use Capture NX2 for 90% of my raw processing and do sometimes apply ADL "selectively" to portions of the image using the U-Point tools in Capture.

My understanding regarding the effect of ADL on a raw image is that ADL changes the relationship between the "brightness and contrast settings of the chosen Picture Control setting" and the "exposure compensation".  The raw file "can" be manipulated to turn off ADL and change the Picture Control settings from within Capture NX2, but ADL has already impacted the image by changing the exposure compensation to a value that may be different than what you might have chosen to maximize dynamic range without using ADL.  In certain circumstances, this could introduce negative effects such as increased shadow noise.  How often and when this might be a problem is not easy for me to predict.  As a result I choose not to use ADL in camera.


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 20, 2013)

I shoot RAW but I keep it off, same goes for all those other little perks such as ISO noise reduction, vignetting control...ETC. ADL just messes with my shadows.


----------

